# Blue & Stone Crab @ Jekyll



## RouxDawg (May 26, 2019)

Dad & I are going to Jekyll Island this week to go fishing for Blue & Stone grab. While we're both avid outdoorsmen, this is something we've never done.

I've done as much research as I can, but the DNR site doesn't provide much information. I have some questions:

- What's the best kind of bait? Rotten or fresh chicken? Old venison? Wild boar meat?

- Do you have to have a fishing license?

- How many of each crab can you catch?

- What hours are you allowed to fish?

- When you catch them, what's the best way to preserve them until they're cooked?

- I just bought some two ring crab nets. Do those work well from the shore or should we drop them off a pier?

- How many ring nets can each person use?

- Can you use fishing poles or dip nets?

- I hear just northeast of Clam Creek is the best. Any other suggestions?

- What's the best way to keep them alive? Do you have to do that like with lobster before you cook them?

- Provided we catch a mess, can you freeze the meat after they're cooked?

- Should they be boiled or steamed?

Sorry for all the questions. I just want to get this done right. Dad & I love fishing and, since this will be our first time for crab, I hope y'all can give us some advice.

Micheal


----------



## RouxDawg (May 26, 2019)

I believe they have to be 5" from spike to spike. No females with eggs. Does this sound right?

Also, with stone crab you break off the big claw and throw it back in so they're grow it back.

Again, any guidance will be extremely helpful!!!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 26, 2019)

Well you said Georgia so run up to your local Walmart an get the free fishing regulations. Buy your license while your there. 

The rest will come to you.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 26, 2019)

We would let them crawl on ice not cover with ice. Freeze them raw or steamed. At night you can let them crawl around in a bucket of same water you caught them from.
 You catch them with the bait that works the best for you. As for laws be sure you are well informed and legal.


----------



## RouxDawg (May 26, 2019)

Thanks Bya. My main concern is the laws. Well, that and good eating of course, lol. I just prefer to do things by the book because I'm thankful for the opportunity to be outdoors enjoying with my Dad. Like how many can we catch, what hours are allowed, etc.

I've read some people just put them in a cooler with a little ice and some water from where they were caught. I guess we'll just have to give it a whirl and see how it goes.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 26, 2019)

Check your laws for sure and you’ll have the best luck at night from the pier.


----------



## WalkinDead (May 26, 2019)

Georgia does not regulate stone crabs, limit on blue crabs is one bushel.
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/shrimp-crab-shellfish-bait-minnows/
You can crab on the walkway out to the pier, off the East side of the"T" end of the pier, or off the wooden bridge on clam creek, it's to deep to crab anywhere else with the swift currents.  You can also crab on the North beach with a string tied to a chicken or turkey neck and a small net.  
If you see anyone seining the beach, you might ask if they are keeping their crabs, if not maybe they will give them to you.  My wife and I typically give any crags we catch away to whoever wants them while seining for shrimp.


----------



## fuelman1 (May 27, 2019)

If you park at Red Bug motors next to Putt Putt and walk down the closed road next to the golf course there is the canal that comes out of the lake. We have always been able to catch some good sized crabs out of there and both sided of the road. Lots of folks get bait there but there are a bunch of crabs.


----------



## Rivershot (May 27, 2019)

Rotten chicken has always worked best for me, I like to use legs, they tie on stronger than other parts. The hard part is tying them on 2-3 days before and leave them outside. Hope you have an open truck! Tying already rotten chicken on will make you puke. Next best bait (for me anyway) is slab bacon and you buy it the day you use it.

 2 Nets would be a minimum per person, 3-4 each would be better. You may catch a bunch in one spot and nothing 10ft. and a foot over in another spot so, more nets equals  more scouting.


----------



## GLS (May 28, 2019)

Fresh chicken necks or backs work fine.  I wouldn't go out of my way to use rotten chicken.  You'll catch as much as you need.   The old blanket safety pins, 4-5" long will hold the bait with a few ounces of lead to hold it on the bottom.  You can buy a crab dip net anywhere on the coast.  This ain't flyfishing with #28 flies to chalk stream brown trout.  Gil


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2019)

How would you like to go crabbing with this NC gal?
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WalkinDead (May 28, 2019)

My wife might take exception to that...


----------

